# Looking for sponsor to live and work in USA



## A.J.Fakhro (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm young Bahrain boy from the middle east looking for sponsor to live and work in the state.
If you think you can help me with that please contact me with details and i will do the same. 
I know some of you will ask for payment i don't mind doing it as long as it's decent


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

A.J.Fakhro said:


> I'm young Bahrain boy from the middle east looking for sponsor to live and work in the state.
> If you think you can help me with that please contact me with details and i will do the same.
> I know some of you will ask for payment i don't mind doing it as long as it's decent


Sponsor you for what?

If you want to throw money away, give it to a worthy charity.


----------

